# r/r wiring



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

My friends 94 Maxima GXE auto was parked. After he retuned it would'nt start.He took it to the closest mechanic. They said it was the r/r wiring contact that had a problem.They charged him $145 labor and three days later it is having the same problem, it wont start. Did he get ripped off? Any suggestions? Should he contact the BBB?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Never mind. They fixed it for free


----------

